# Chocolate tri-color. GORGEOUS.



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

So I have a friend who has a female tri-color red nose. Her name is Crown and she used to be best buds with ******, by pittie. They used to cuddle and play together when I lived in Arizona.

She was the only one in the entire litter that was her color. The rest were completely tan. Her dad was mostly white and the mom was tan. Not a drop of chocolate on them! She was also the runt.

I've only seen one other red tri before. I will probably never come across one ever again. Its my fave color in the pittie world even though they are far and few between.





































MORE....


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute and looks like a little sweetheart too!


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

****** and Crown both at 8 weeks.




































MORE...


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

All grown up. Her markings changed a bit!




























MORE....


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

She loves her family!



















MORE...


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

More puppy pics...



















That all!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is beautiful. Very loving:love2: I love the tri colors.


----------



## Thunda Corleone (Apr 21, 2008)

them are some very cute dogs


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what a beutiful dog!!


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Very pretty and very unusal. How special to have such a rare beauty.


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

*Wow!*

Looks a little like my tri Bradley. Very nice dog you have there.

Here's Brad as a pup.










And a git as a adult. LOL!










Please post more as the pup grows!!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*They both look great! Brad sure has grown up!*


----------

